# First Legit Test cycle



## kingblasted (Nov 2, 2014)

SO i have been on a consistent training and clean eating regimen for 2 years and 7 months now.  I'm looking to add extra size to my physique, and am thinking that a Test C. cycle will do the trick. current stats are 23*, 5'7, 153lbs(started lifting when i was 120lbs) bf is 9%(used orbit tape and several bf calculation websites, average was 9 from 4 different sites).  I have taken PH once, in probably the stupidest way possible to take them.  I took a PH with 4 different compounds in it after only 9 months of training, cycle was only 4 weeks long....on top of that i used an otc PCT IMMEdiately after the PH was gone.  I felt shut down for several months after that, luckily my girl stuck with me though it and I'm fine now.  Its been a year and 10 months since I've taken the PH and I've been natty since than.  I do both high rep workouts and power lift training, i like to do a hybrid of both, have found better results this way, as I find my body adapts to a workout regimen after 3-4weeks(the gains start to slow) So for my first legit cycle I would like to use Test C., but will probably wait another year or so before i put this plan into action(as I would like to get the best out of my cycle).  I like to plan things out for the future so I have everything in order and ready for when the time comes to reward myself.  My plan would look something like this.

*weeks 1-12 or 16- Test C. (two 250mg a week) unless I need to take less due to my body stats
*a trusty AI on hand( probably arimidex at .25 mg) if gyno starts to occur
*weeks 4-5(depending on how i feel) will start using a HCG at 250iu twice a week(unless needs adjustments due to body stats)
*will wait 3 weeks from last Test inj. before putting the PCT in action, during this time i will still use the HCg at 250iu twice first week, 250u once second week, and 500u once for the third week

*will discontinue HCG before hoping on the PCT
*first week of PCT will be 100mg clomid, 40mg nolva
*second week 100mg clomid, 40 nolva
*third week 50 clomid, 40 nolva
*fourth 50 clomid, 40 nolva

Any and all advice is welcome! Please let me know If i need to add/fix anything, thanks guys!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 2, 2014)

Have a check on this for your pct bro:


http://pct.befit4free.net/index.php


----------



## deejeff442 (Nov 2, 2014)

If you want to actually run a cycle go 500mg a week split.250 wont do much and at your age your naturals will probably be hight than what 250mg a week will do.also run at least 16 weeks.the ai and pct look good


----------



## deejeff442 (Nov 2, 2014)

Duh.just reread.2 times a week at 250 mg right? Well then good cycle.my 1st was the same.i did 18 weeks.gained 18 pounds and was leaner than when i started


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 2, 2014)

thanks deejeff for the input, I'm stoked to hear you gained 18 lbs, that is ****in awesome! Looking to get the same results, will probably be executing this cycle in a year or so. just gathering info and collecting products so i will be 100% ready when i decide to start the cycle


----------



## snake (Nov 2, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with 250 mg/wk but 400 would be a nice starting point. I say starting because there will be another. Personally,  I would rather see you run a lighter dose for 16 weeks then a higher dose for 12 weeks. Test cyp is ok once a week to pin at 250, start splitting it over that.
Good luck my friend and keep us posted as you go.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 2, 2014)

If your gonna cycle on/off I'd recommend you use shorter esters
Quicker gains in a shorter time span + a shorter PCT time frame + a shorter amount time you have to wait before you start another cycle

Test Prop 600mg ew (200mg eod or M/W/F) for 8-10 weeks
A.i. = .5mg Adex eod or 12.5mg Asin ed as a start (bloodwork will tell you what you really need)
Pct- Nolvadex 40/40/20/20/10

Wish i would've went this route on my 1st cycle


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 3, 2014)

thanks for the input snake and trinijuice, i will deff keep you guys updated once i start.  I will also be getting blood work done before, during and after cycle, i forgot to mention that above.  I realize there are many steps to take for a fully successful cycle(which is my goal). Also the short esters has me curious, I will be looking into this some more before i make a decision on anything.


----------



## bvs (Nov 3, 2014)

Id use hcg 250iu twice a week for the same amount of weeks you run the test. Id also use the AI from day one. Blood work pre, mid and post cycle.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 3, 2014)

I wouldnt use hcg at all for this cycle. Clomiphene alone will be enough for PCT... However its your body and your call


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 3, 2014)

I see I have much more research to due with all the different responses. Thanks for all of your opinions and tips! TO clear things up, I was thinking of just running this little test cycle once, and not going on/off.  I would like to see how much of the gains from the cycle i keep after a year, than will probably cycle again(possibly adding in a new compound for the second cycle like deca) if the first cycle is successful.  Again, any opinions on this idea of mine would be great! I'm also curious now as to if i should start out running 400mg of test c. a week(split 2 200mg), get bloods, than decide if i need to up to 500mg(2 250mg a week)?  I do not plan on using an AI from day one, if my body doesn't show any signs of gyno i will probably not use it, AI is there just in case(as I stated before I want to run this thing with all the necessary supplies and correct fundamentals, I don't care about the extra cost I just want everything legit, in order, and ready to use when I need it)  I will run both clomid and nolva at the beginning of PCT, will get blood done again, than reevaluate the PCT if need be.  Again, thanks for all the responses, you guys are awesome!


----------



## kingblasted (Mar 30, 2015)

To revise my previous post.  Im thinking of running test c.for my first cycle in a few months i'm 173lbs 5'8 bf 10-12%.  My questions are when is the right time to start hCG in a 16-20 week cycle? and do you only use hCG for 4 weeks or throughout the rest of the cycle once you start it? Also is an AI even necessary to use if gyno doesn't occur, because I don't think it is I just have it on hand incase it starts to happen?  Any suggestions or ideas would be a huge help.
 weeks1-16 (or 20) Test C. 500mg/week(250mg twice a week)
week 4 or 5 begin HCG 500iu/week (250iu twice a week) *throughout the rest of the cycle?* or only for 4 weeks?
Anastrozole .25mg-.5mg if gyno starts
Pre-PCT
week17-19(or 21-23 depending on length of cycle)
week17 hCG 500iu (250u twice a week)
wwek 18 hcg 750iu (250iu EOD)
week 19 hcg 1500iu (500iu EOD)
PCT week 19-22(or 23-26 depending on length of cycle) 
week 23 Clomid 75/ Nolva 40
wwek 24 Clomid 50/ 40 Nolva
week 25 Clomid 50/ 20 Nolva
Week 26 Clomid 25/ 20 NOlva


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 30, 2015)

20 weeks is a bit much for a first cycle imo. I would suggest no longer than 14.

As for the HCG on a 14 week cycle I would say start at week 4. That's when you will start noticing signs of suppression (your once glorious balls will be but a shadow of their former self).  
You have your hcg dosing correct including for the 2 weeks after last pin. 

Pct looks fine. 75mg clomid is overkill imo. 50 is adequate in most cases.


----------



## kingblasted (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks PoB for clearing up when to start the HCg and the correcting the clomid dose.  Appreciate one of the more experienced guys advice(I've read other posts where you've given great information).  I am looking to keep the boys as healthy as possible on cycle.  My only questions that remains is...*once i start the HCG i continue to use it until the end of the cycle?* and why 14 instead of 16 weeks?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2015)

kingblasted said:


> Thanks PoB for clearing up when to start the HCg and the correcting the clomid dose.  Appreciate one of the more experienced guys advice(I've read other posts where you've given great information).  I am looking to keep the boys as healthy as possible on cycle.  My only questions that remains is...*once i start the HCG i continue to use it until the end of the cycle?* and why 14 instead of 16 weeks?



Less time suppressed will give you a better chance at bouncing back.

Yes you use that HCG thru the entire cycle.  You will want to read up on how to reconstitute it. You will need bacteriostatic water and if the hcg comes in an amp a sterile vial.


----------



## kingblasted (Mar 31, 2015)

Cool looks like I'm set for my first cycle than.  And yup read up about the HCG, ill be mixing 2mL bacteriostatic water with 2000iu hCG.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2015)

kingblasted said:


> Cool looks like I'm set for my first cycle than.  And yup read up about the HCG, ill be mixing 2mL bacteriostatic water with 2000iu hCG.


You have 2k iu hcg? Interdasting. What brand?


----------



## kingblasted (Mar 31, 2015)

the 2000iu is from an ugl i don't think it has a name.  Im still deciding between that or this 5000iu called Lupin or lupi?


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 31, 2015)

For my first cycle (not too long ago), I did Test Cyp at 500 mg EW for 16 weeks. For PCT I did Clomid at 50/50/50/50 and Nolva at 40/40/20/20. Felt great all the way through, gained great (20 lbs), and recovered easily.


----------



## kingblasted (Mar 31, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> For my first cycle (not too long ago), I did Test Cyp at 500 mg EW for 16 weeks. For PCT I did Clomid at 50/50/50/50 and Nolva at 40/40/20/20. Felt great all the way through, gained great (20 lbs), and recovered easily.



Good to hear you made great gains on your first cycle.  Hearing your results I can't wait to start mine.  Gonna wait till I get to 185-190 naturally though.  You didn't lower the clomid at any point? just 50 all the way through?


----------



## kingblasted (Jul 21, 2015)

To update my lab rats first cycle.  They managed to resist the website scam/ utter bullshit, and acquired pharm grade test cyp.  They were told that with pharm grade they don't need to use as much and 250mg/ 2x a week would be too much for a newbie.  They were told 200mg once a week is enough.  I was wondering if anyone had advice on this?  I was thinking 200mg/ x2 a week would be good? Would love to hear from the educated pros on here, always a great help and joy hearing form you guys.


----------



## GSgator (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm sure you don't want to hear this bro but your to young. I made my best gains at your age and lifted for 13 years before I stopped making progress. If you platue change up your diet if that still doesn't work get your hormones checked before jumping into a cycle.


----------



## kingblasted (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm not pulling the trigger yet, they get bloods done once a year to see if their Test levels have dropped, and as soon as they start dropping they're going to start the cycle.  Just gathering all the tools right now.


----------

